# Canadian Information Systems Professional certification



## Bisoux (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello,

Would anyone recommend getting an Information Systems Professional certification for an individual NOT residing in Canada i.e work experience gained else where ? If yes any idea how many points are assigned for a an ISP certification. I am working on the assumption that an ISP can be obtained and will help towards getting an ITA vis-à-vis a job offer.

Thank you

Bisoux


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think professional certifications get you any points.


----------

